# 2011 acsi



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

trying to get this acsi book and card, acsi have sold out so to has vicarious books, is there anywhere else that may stock them.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

The Camping and Caravanning Club have/had them but you might need to be a member, not sure but try their travel service

alan


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Try this one .

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-111315.html


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I am SURE?.. I read a post,where one was for sale,within the last two days on this forum. Really sure. However,if nobody else can remember seeing it?. I have another trouble,to go with the voices!.

SURE!! i have read it on here.
Gearjammer.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

hezbez/ meets moderator was selling one


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

mollmagee said:


> hezbez/ meets moderator was selling one


Hi there, I was, but it's sold.
Hope you manage to get one.


----------



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

hezbez has sold his.

camping and caravan club only sell to members, i am in caravan club.

thanks for the replies


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi billplant,

I have a second one as CCC insisted I buy one of them as part of a ferry deal earlier this year. ( they will not catch me again as I have since discovered www.vouchercodes.com )

I will sell for £5 plus post. (600grms)

Your post options looking at Royal website are

in a padded envelope : 1st £3.05 1st recorded £3.82
2nd £2.61 2nd recorded £3.38

in a envelope with cardboard backing which should just make the 25mm max thickness : 1st £2.07 1st recorded £2.84
2nd £1.76 2nd recorded £2.53

If you have a PayPal account that will be the ideal way of paying for it.

If this interests you I think you can contact me through personal messages as I live in High Wycombe.


----------



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks to all who replied I have got one from bob, great.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I'm also looking for one if anyone is finished with theirs.

Thanks Charlie


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Chascass said:


> I'm also looking for one if anyone is finished with theirs.
> 
> Thanks Charlie


 I have one available from 18th september please pm me if any good


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

No good, I go on the 4th Sep, thanks anyway.

Charlie


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Chascass said:


> I'm also looking for one if anyone is finished with theirs.
> 
> Thanks Charlie


I have a spare one with card intact. I will sell at same deal as Bob ie £5 plus postage. PM me if interested.

Ivan


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Ivan, you have a PM.

Charlie


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Chascass said:


> Thanks Ivan, you have a PM.
> 
> Charlie


Charlie you now have PM.

Ivan


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Ivan you have a pm.

Charlie


----------

